
When to Use Transfer Learning: Experimentation on Different Datasets in PyTorch - hoaphumanoid
https://github.com/miguelgfierro/sciblog_support/blob/master/A_Gentle_Introduction_to_Transfer_Learning/Intro_Transfer_Learning.ipynb
======
hoaphumanoid
Sometimes the notebook doesn't render, here there is a different option:
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/miguelgfierro/sciblog_su...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/miguelgfierro/sciblog_support/blob/master/A_Gentle_Introduction_to_Transfer_Learning/Intro_Transfer_Learning.ipynb)

